# Cancel trip made with points



## PVD550 (Apr 17, 2018)

What is the current policy on canceling a trip that was booked with AGR points?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## pennyk (Apr 17, 2018)

> Reward Ticket Cancellations & Modifications
> 
> The following applies to tickets redeemed using Amtrak Guest Rewards points:
> 
> ...


----------



## juanee (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello pennyk,

Would you be able to post the link where you found this information on the Amtrak Guest Rewards website?

I had looked at this page:

https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/info/terms

and the word "penalty" in section E, paragraph 2, contains a dead link from 2016

http://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/info/2016redemptionguidelines

Thank you for your help






Juan


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 20, 2018)

The info pennyk posted is actually from the main Amtrak website ...

https://www.amtrak.com/planning-booking/changes-refunds/refund-and-cancellation-policy.html


----------



## jis (Apr 21, 2018)

I am slowly coming to the conclusion that if I am not gunning for AGR status, there is really no reason to have an AGR account at all. I can almost always get a better deal with my Chase Sapphire Reserve Card, and associated travel agent.


----------



## juanee (Apr 25, 2018)

FrensicPic said:


> The info pennyk posted is actually from the main Amtrak website ...
> 
> https://www.amtrak.com/planning-booking/changes-refunds/refund-and-cancellation-policy.html


Thanks John.

interesting... it seems one is better off purchasing AGR points to have a less harsher penalty if one has to cancel a trip.

Juan


----------

